

How we got rid of 80% of our support calls - Murkin
http://blog.dinkevich.com/outside-the-ab-testing-box/

======
Ryan_Shmotkin
what about trying A/B testing in addition ? a 80% decrease is great but
additional 1-2% can go a long way

